# Gravely tank serial number



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Do all the old gravely tank tags have an L1 on them or just an L ? My old 57 looks like it has an "I" next to the L. I had a friend look at it and he just thought it was a 1. If anyone knows let me know. Thanks......Mark.:usa:


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Gravely made a L, LI, LS.


----------

